# VW new Beetle headlights wont shut off



## CJS123 (Sep 12, 2013)

Hey guys ive got a 1999 beetle TDI and a few days ago I noticed my day time running lights were still on after I shut the car off. I started to search what the problem could be and came acrossed a youtube video demonstraiting how to disable your daytime running lights (you take out the on/off switch to the left of the steering wheel and simply place electrical tape over the daytime running light prongs on the back of the switch) seemed like a good fix so I abandoned my search for the root of the problem and tapped the prongs. Worked as the video stated it would and no more daytime running lights left on. A few nights later I hopped in the car to go somewhere at night and in the dark I noticed that the switch inside the car(the one to the left of the steering wheel that turns the headlights on/off) was glowing red the way it would if you had it switched to the on position. Only mine is always illuminated. I replaced the switch with a spare I had from an old jetta and still no change. I looked under the dashboard and pulled the daytime running light relay and that turned the daytime running lights off(I didnt tape the prongs on the new switch so the DTR lights were back on) however the switch inside remains on. Im not sure what else it could be? Any feed back is appreciated


----------



## taurus (Dec 14, 2002)

Is it only the DRL's and headlight switch illumination that stay on with key out? No radio, HVAC, or gauge lights on also? What happens if you turn the headlights on with the key out?


----------



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)

It sounds like the electric ignition switch has crapped out.

There are many circuits inside the switch and it seems like one of the ones that sends the "Key On" signal is shorting out.

The headlight switch seems to think the key is always on. That's why the switch is glowing red, and that's why the DRL's were constantly on.

The MkIV ignition switch is known for failing.


----------



## CJS123 (Sep 12, 2013)

fixmy59bug was 100 percent right. I ran the question by a vw mechanic that I work with at another job and he said the same thing. Replaced the ignition switch and everything works fine now. After the possibility of a bad ignition switch was brought to my attention i tested a few of the other electronics in the car that should only work if the key is turned over; horn, AC fans, windows, etc.. and all of them worked as if the car was running. Thanks for your help guys


----------

